# What do you think?



## JM (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Grymir (Feb 27, 2009)

Creepy. Just Creepy.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah, that's just creepy


----------



## Brian Withnell (Feb 27, 2009)

What is even creepier, is one of my co-workers is retired from a prior career in which his job was to compromise foreign diplomats. What he claims is that he knew many of the people in DC personally, and that if someone were to pick any one of them (or all of them for that matter) and place them in the USSR, they would have been members of the Supreme Soviet. He truly believes there is no real difference between any of the politicians anywhere in the world (except that the honest ones cannot get anything done).


----------



## Theognome (Feb 27, 2009)

*AAAAAUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 27, 2009)

It seems that they would have us believe that "Resistance is futile."


----------



## Berean (Feb 28, 2009)

Others, equally frightening...including a morph of BHO and HR Clinton 

obama morphed bush - Google Image Search


----------



## turmeric (Feb 28, 2009)

Who's in the first picture?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't see a problem. They all are starting to look the same anyway. Just point me to the giant money pit so I can drop off all my money like everyone else.


----------



## Solus Christus (Feb 28, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Who's in the first picture?



It's a composite of Obama and W. Bush.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 28, 2009)

Bush's spending is pocket change compared to Obama's, we must be charitable to the former president for being an advocate of human life and taking proactive measures to reduce abortion, many which are threatened by the murderous incumbent.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh, wow! Can someone please merge mine and Michelle Pfeiffer face? Pleeeeeease? Thanks!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 28, 2009)

No need sarah you look like catwoman already


----------

